# Cs 1.6 Menu Problems



## tasty (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey, I just got Cs 1.6, And started It up.
The menus are all messed up, another Example.

[look at attachment]

And it cant be my specs because I can Get in the game and play and all that but i just cant see the menus letters.
Here are my specs anyway:

Acer Laptop 5610-4534
Intel Core duo proccesor
intel grahpics media accelerator 950
1GB ddr2 Ram.
Vista.

Thanks.


----------



## ketsueki13 (Jun 13, 2004)

Have you tried to edit your menu? Are you using any third-party programs (Cheats, etc)? What DirectX version do you have? If not perhaps something wrong with your Tahoma font?


----------



## Xbox360overlord (Jan 7, 2008)

Try booting the game in a different video rendering mode.

Try this:

Go into "My Games" tab in Steam ( I am assuming that is what you used to get cs? )
Right click on CS 1.6
Click on Properties
Click on Launch Options
Then type in this, without the quotes:

"-d3d"

Start the game and see if that fixes it, if not. Try this one:

"-gl"

The l is a lowercase L in that command above. If still no luck, try completely uninstalling the game and re downloading it. If you need to, let me know and I will guide you through it.


----------

